# That goldmine is alive!!!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3aOci_enBg

Manfred Diel


moore detail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ii...re=related


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is incredible!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz posted a link to the thread at a GN15 site where the builder described creating this wonder. 

Here it is:

http://forum.gn15.info/viewtopic.php?t=2779

I should note this is a very long thread...


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Glens layout won the Peoples Choice award at the Christchurch show. 

A well deserved win. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That is too cool! 

All that activity!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great stuff 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Too cool!


----------

